# help how to sublimate a t shirt



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

Sup Guy!

I need to know how you guy to to sublimate on 100% polyster t shirts? do you use teflon sheet ? I try with teflon sheet or without it. the heat change the color on the t shirt, it looks shinier after heat press it...

Is there anyway i could heat press a design without changing the color of thet shirt?

thank you


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can place the telfon sheet in between the two layers of the shirt or place the it on the press before putting shirt on press. If you choosed the second option. place plain paper or a teflon pillow in between the two layers of the shirt. Press using med/lite pressure at 385 degrees for 45-55 secs.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Some fabrics are very forgiving and others very finicky. If the portion of the shirt that was in the heat press is shiny, then you need to first reduce the pressure and second drop the heat if needed. You need very little pressure on fabrics...just enough to provide good contact. Depending on your inks you can drop as low as 360°F.

Fabrics are all about time/temp/pressure. Once you find the right combination you are good to go.


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

thank you guy for your help. i will trying again


----------

